
Some stats on how 15 Popular News Sites track their readers - CyberSkys
https://snapsearch.online/general/how-15-popular-news-sites-track-readers/
======
CyberSkys
Hey guys,

Just to say it out loud: I really made this out of self curiosity!

Was testing the new ad block improvements I made to my app, and thought of
trying it on few news publishing platforms. Found it very interesting to see
so many ads-trackers-analytics in all, so decided to pick one topic all of
them have covered and then compare how many bad requests they each make :)

